# New here-Need help about Programs...



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi

I need some help on Courses and figured some people here should be able to point me in the right direction. 

I currently live in Miami and there are no Certification courses that I know of that are not held at a Community College or one of those fly-by-night places I'm trying to stay away from. I wouldn't mind going to a CC, however if I dont HAVE to, I'd rather find something that will be quicker(not requiring placement college exams, prereqs etc.) because I will most likely be attending nursing school in the future(if I dont just go for paramedic) but NEED to get into the field ASAP and want to be an EMT first. (I'm dying in the Hospitality industry and can't take it anymore) 

I am looking for Hospital/Fire/Department of health etc. type of Certification courses and I'm pretty sure there are none in FL. I am willing to relocate to Tampa, if there are some there...
VA(newport news/Norfolk/VA beach area)  or 
Philadelphia area(I know there is a course at JeffSTAT Hospital but it isn't until January)

I am hoping for a course this fall but if there arent any until January I will have to wait. 

Does anyone know of any courses in these areas that don't require me to attend a Community College with a lot of prereqs? A course that is around 3 months long that is accredited that will actually teach me what I need to know in order to get a job.

There is something called Center For EMS Training in Virginia that has courses starting the end of August. Is that an accredited training center or is it just one of those hole in the wall institutions that do nothing for you. I'm afraid of those. 

If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it!!!! (also if the job market in any one of these particular area's is better than another)

Thanks so much ^_^


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 3, 2011)

AMR owns NCTI and they have a program in Miami.  Here's the link http://ncti-online.com/southeastregion/index1.shtml

My bad looks like they currently don't have a Miami location but maybe their website can get you started.


----------



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

weird. It said courses coming soon in Miami back in 06. lol. Guess they still haven't decided on a site. Nothing yet.  boooo


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

So basically you are saying you want a quick, down and dirty, rushed education that will undoubtedly be of poor quality

Brown does not think you will find many here willing to support you


----------



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

Um no. That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid.  I've researched as much as I could and read the differences between associate degree EMT and Certified EMT and they've said the only difference is the fact that with one you will have college credits that can transfer if you're looking for further education. If you get into a hospital or fire based program you won't have college credits yet its the same education. 

Miami Dade college has the EMT certification which is the same hours as any other certificate course. Same training. (But they require CPT placement testing, remedial courses,acceptance into first responder THEN apply for EMTcourse). I'm sure its more thorough but I don't have the time for that.

 I'm obviously not going to get my associates degree as an EMT if I'm going to nursing school. I'd like to get into a 3-6 month program so I can work in the field  and get experience. If I decided while working that I'd rather become a paramedic instead of nurse then I'd further my education in a CC 

I'm 28. Time is a factor. 

Are you saying the certificate programs are all crap?  

I heard the program at JEFFSTAT the hospital in Philly is amazing. Shrug.


----------



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does not think you will find many here willing to support you



I'm simply asking if anyone here knows of accredited hospital/fire based courses in the areas I listed. whether or not anyone supports me isn't really a factor thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2011)

If you're just looking for an EMT course, take one just about anywhere that's close and inexpensive. It's only 110 hours of basic first aid. 

If you're planning on a paramedic degree, a "real" college based program, with all those pesky prerequisite courses, is what you need. However, you can console yourself with the fact that most of the prereqs for medic are the same as nursing.


----------



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

Do employers prefer one over the other?

Do they look into where/how you received your training or do they just look at the NREMPT scores or if you're certified. 

Do some schools/providers prepare you better for the exam than others?


----------



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> If you're just looking for an EMT course, take one just about anywhere that's close and inexpensive. It's only 110 hours of basic first aid.
> 
> If you're planning on a paramedic degree, a "real" college based program, with all those pesky prerequisite courses, is what you need. However, you can console yourself with the fact that most of the prereqs for medic are the same as nursing.



Definitely. If I already had my mind made up on Paramedic I'd go straight to the CC. I'm still indecisive so I wanted to get into EMT first to gain experience and see if I'd rather continue on to Paramedic or if I'd rather do nursing. 

I'd hate to have to do a 2 year EMT degree only to switch and head towards nursing. It'd be great if I could get into it through a certification only. By all means I'm NOT looking for the crap education. I'm just trying to get into the field and make sure I'm making the right decision (before I'm 30 years old) <_<


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 3, 2011)

I would say go to your local CC and do an EMT course. I know in Colorado you are required to do one shift in the ER and one in the Ambulance. This will allow you to get a view into both worlds and help you figure out where you want to go. If you decide to go RN your EMT will look good an you program app as it shows pat. contact. I know of a local private collage here that offers an EMT program. Alot of there premed students take the course just to help on there med school app.


----------



## eLapinsk (Aug 3, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> If you decide to go RN your EMT will look good an you program app as it shows pat. contact.. Alot of there premed students take the course just to help on there med school app.



exactly ^_^


----------



## Hunter (Aug 21, 2011)

The local programs down here in Miami are

FMTI
Fortis College
City College
Miami Dade
American Medical Academy

Those are basically the main programs that'll get you your EMT, Fortis and FMTI Miami Dade and City college both give you your AS in EMS, FMTI I haven't heard anything good about them although they are a pretty fast programming (Probably why I havent heard anything good) Fortis I believe is a very quick program as well, and AMA I've heard isnt too bad not sure on the time frame.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 21, 2011)

There is, as far as I am aware, no such thing as a 2 year EMT degree. Florida has 2 levels, EMT and Paramedic. EMT takes around 110 hours. Paramedic takes several months to a couple of years depending on the program. An EMT course should take you weeks, not months.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 21, 2011)

EMT in florida can take UP to 6months at the most.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> I would say go to your local CC and do an EMT course. I know in Colorado you are required to do one shift in the ER and one in the Ambulance. This will allow you to get a view into both worlds and help you figure out where you want to go. If you decide to go RN your EMT will look good an you program app as it shows pat. contact. I know of a local private collage here that offers an EMT program. Alot of there premed students take the course just to help on there med school app.



Anyone thinking that they can figure out whether they want to work in a hospital or pre-hospital setting in a single shift is in for a rude awakening when they take a job.

Also, someone needs to explain to me why pre-med students continue to take the EMT-B course and then never bother to get certified. Does anyone really think it sets them a part to have taken a class that many other pre-med applicants have and then never work in the field? I just don't get it. Now it's different for PA programs since they actually require clinical hours, which working as a basic counts to.


----------



## txquty (Aug 26, 2011)

*Florida Medical Training Institute*

Florida Medical Training Institute has campuses in Coral Springs and Miami.  I will be attending Melbourne campus September 20th.

fmti.edu


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 26, 2011)

FMTI also has a campus in Tampa. I just finished EMT there. It was a 12 week program MWTh


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

> I'm dying in the Hospitality industry and can't take it anymore



You probably won't like health care either then.  We are second only to the hospitality industry for having to kiss the butts of those we serve.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

> Alot of there premed students take the course just to help on there med school app.



Premeds (as a group) by their very nature are a bunch of troglodytic simpering fools.  One would be well advised to not follow their practices without first thinking it through at great length and intensity.

By the way, reading your posts and the atrocious way you write makes me think of the old Jeff Foxworthy routine about why Southern brain surgeons have such a tough time.  No one wants to put their life in the hands of someone who sounds like: "Alright, now what we gonna do is....saaaawww the top of yer head off, root 'round in their with a stick and see if we can't find that dag burnt clot".  Most people are like "No thanks, I'll just die."  

Seriously, spell check is your friend.  It will add about 50 points to the average person's guess about your IQ.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 26, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Anyone thinking that they can figure out whether they want to work in a hospital or pre-hospital setting in a single shift is in for a rude awakening when they take a job.
> 
> Also, someone needs to explain to me why pre-med students continue to take the EMT-B course and then never bother to get certified. Does anyone really think it sets them a part to have taken a class that many other pre-med applicants have and then never work in the field? I just don't get it. Now it's different for PA programs since they actually require clinical hours, which working as a basic counts to.


The way it has been explained to me is that it looks better on the application to have actual patient contact versus just book smarts and theory.


usafmedic45 said:


> Premeds (as a group) by their very nature are a bunch of troglodytic simpering fools.  One would be well advised to not follow their practices without first thinking it through at great length and intensity.
> 
> By the way, reading your posts and the atrocious way you write makes me think of the old Jeff Foxworthy routine about why Southern brain surgeons have such a tough time.  No one wants to put their life in the hands of someone who sounds like: "Alright, now what we gonna do is....saaaawww the top of yer head off, root 'round in their with a stick and see if we can't find that dag burnt clot".  Most people are like "No thanks, I'll just die."
> 
> Seriously, spell check is your friend.  It will add about 50 points to the average person's guess about your IQ.



Well in this situation spell check would have done no good considering the fact that "there" is a properly spelled word just the incorrect word. I normally post while I'm at work and rush between screens not to mention I'm not overly worried about punctuation on a message board.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

> Well in this situation spell check would have done no good considering the fact that "there" is a properly spelled word just the incorrect word.



So you only saw that one error in that post I was referring to?  



> I normally post while I'm at work and rush between screens not to mention I'm not overly worried about punctuation on a message board.



Well, if you want to be taken seriously, one has to come across as competent.  Sadly for folks with impairments (such as good ol' fashioned stupidity) or who have English as a second language, in most settings, that includes the way one speaks and writes.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So you only saw that one error in that post I was referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you want to be taken seriously, one has to come across as competent.  Sadly for folks with impairments (such as good ol' fashioned stupidity) or who have English as a second language, in most settings, that includes the way one speaks and writes.



No that's not to only error I saw or mentioned. Now I have to ask you, Do you know me? No you don't so for all you know English could very well be my second language. Now it's not but that's assumptive of you when you don't know some one. Not everyone cares about grammar and such on an internet message board.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Relax, I was just trying to give some advice from one professional to another.  If I wanted to do the Internet equivalent of ripping your heart out and taking a bite out of it Aztec style, I could have done it without any problem.  I was simply trying to help you overcome the issues that folks on here (a lot of whom are my friends in real life) have mentioned regarding your posts.  Would you prefer I remain silent and just let you continue to shoot yourself in the foot?  I'm an educator at heart and that means more than simply passing on the technical knowledge inherent in this field.  That is why I spoke up.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 26, 2011)

Fair enough. I admit when I post I take the lazy way out for the sake of speed and time. I'm also a person that's always up for a good debate. But please rest assured that my skin is thick, and when it counts I make sure to us complete and proper grammar. No I'm not apposed to teaching, We all have our love's. For you its teaching and I can't fault you for that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Fair enough. I admit when I post I take the lazy way out for the sake of speed and time. I'm also a person that's always up for a good debate. But please rest assured that my skin is thick, and when it counts I make sure to us complete and proper grammar. No I'm not apposed to teaching, We all have our love's. For you its teaching and I can't fault you for that.



Sadly, you chose not to spell check or use proper grammar in your rebuttal. :/


Sent from my iPhone.


----------

